# 2016 OMBTT Classic results KY/Barkley Lake



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

2016 OMBTT Classic results
You can view them at our facebook page or the website. Congrats to Chris Malone and Whitney Stephens for getting it done this year! They finished 2nd last year.


*Wgt B/F Total PAYOUT
*
1 CHRIS MALONE-WHITNEY STEPHENS 31.47 10/10 $8,100
2 TOM PARRISH-MIKE PARRISH 27.65 10/10 $4,020 BB DAY 2 5.88
3 JAMI NORMAN-STEVE DALTON 27.25 10/10 $2,000...
4 TONY CANNON-WILL PRESELY 26.30 10/10 $2,100
5 KARL GUEGOLD-RICH CARTER 25.68 10/10 $1,500
6 RICK IMLER-MELVIN MC NEAL 25.17 10/10 $1,520.00 DAY 1 2ND BB 5.28
7 WILL ENGLEFIELD-CHRIS COOPER 25.03 10/10 $1,100
8 KEVIN COLLINS-SCOTT NEWLON 24.24 10/10 $1,000
9 CHARLIE ANDERSON-CHUCK WILLIS 24.14 10/10 $900
10 GARY BECKER-GARY GANGER 24.04 8/ 8 $900.00
11 MIKE SPICER-BRAD BALDWIN 20.81 7/ 7 $1,220 DAY 2 2ND BB 4.51
12 MIKE SMITH-JERRY SMITH 20.58 9/ 9 $450
13 MATT BORES-TOM UBER 17.73 9/ 9 $400
14 KEVIN SPEARS-WILLIAM REDMOND 16.85 8/ 8 $275.00
15 BRENT FEATHEROLF-BRIAN POE 7/7 16.09 $250
DAY 1 BB STEVE KIRBY-DAVE-MAURICE 5.60 $820

https://www.facebook.com/Ohio-Mega-B...4827928212369/

index


----------

